# What do you put for "Destination" in your mileage log?



## Robert McLendon (Oct 23, 2017)

The IRS rules technically require a "Destination" for each line of the mileage log. I record my odometer when I start driving (go into driver mode) and when I stop (go out of driver mode). Usually I'm at home both times. What do you guys put for "Destination" in your mileage log?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't. Simply call it rideshare. Audit-schmaudit.


----------



## ScoBound (Jul 22, 2017)

Robert McLendon said:


> The IRS rules technically require a "Destination" for each line of the mileage log. I record my odometer when I start driving (go into driver mode) and when I stop (go out of driver mode). Usually I'm at home both times. What do you guys put for "Destination" in your mileage log?


We have apps for that now. Download one, I prefer Everlance.


----------



## Ubergirlz99 (Sep 25, 2016)

Destination? Or do you mean purpose? I use "Uber passenger ride". For destination, get a device that autofills your start and end address. Simple. I prefer a real GPS device. The Mileage Ace just put out a cellular upload model that I'm upgrading to (easier to use and no worries about networks or wifi stuff).


----------

